# Ludwigia glandulosa not growing



## Chris12NC (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all,

My 75-gallon tank has been planted for about two months now. While everything else is growing just fine, my ludwigia glandulosa (second picture) are not growing at all. In fact, they lose leaves every day.



















Lighting: 2x 54w T5HO bulbs (I've increased to three T5HO bulbs this week because I read the ludwigia may be losing leaves because there is not enough light.) The fixture is placed directly above the tank. The photo period is eight hours a day.

CO2: GLA pressurized CO2 system with Atomic+ diffuser.

Flow: Fluval 406 and 2x Koralia 425gph circulation pumps (1 front right corner directly above CO2 diffuser, 1 back left corner).

Fertilizer: E.I. method; dry fertilizer-- 3/4 tsp N, 1/4 tsp P, 1/4 tsp K for three days a week, Plantex three days a week; 50% water change every Sunday.

I know the ludwigia glandulosa are getting enough CO2 because I can see the CO2 mist moving to them, and the leaves do pearl every day. But the the ludwigia glandulosa just won't grow for some reason.

I also have ludwigia repens in the tank, and they grow like weeds. So why won't my ludwigia glandulosa grow?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Since you added another light, wait.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that the emersed type or was it submerged?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Move drop checker around the tank to see that good distribution of CO2 is happening.
Other's who have done this see green,yellow,dark green, in drop checker in different area's ,which indicates distribution problem as some area's are seeing more gas than other's.
Does the gas come on a couple hour's before light's?
Has the plant been in place at current location for some time? 
Can you increase the CO2 a bit without fishes becoming distressed?
By your adding another light,,you have increased the demand for more CO2, and what may be fine for the other plant's ,is not enough for this species.


----------



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

Glandulosa is a much slower grower than Repens in my tank. I have some glandulosa stems that look like yours, and some getting bigger and a deeper red color. I have started dosing extra iron with my traces every other day and seen some improvement (1/4 tsp for 155 gallons). I've read more than one place that they will lose lower leaves - just put them behind hardscape or other plants, or top them and replant every so often. Give them time as well. Here is a photo of my tank before some trimming - I have some glandulosa as mid-ground plants. Repens is center-left, and the red plant center-right I believe is Ludwigia Ovalis - this surprised me with how big and red the leaves get. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204996545975696&set=p.10204996545975696&type=1&theater L. Ovalis is an option if glandulosa just doesn't work out in your tank. My best stems of glandulosa happen to be where CO2 flow is highest, so keep that in mind.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Glandulosa is a very very slow growing plant. I have aromatica, rotala pearl, ammania sp bonsai and it is slowest among the group. One leaf section takes about about a week to fully grow. You will see it constantly growing new leaves though. I have it currently growing in front of my tank and it appears almost reddish pink.


----------



## Chris12NC (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, all.



roadmaster said:


> Move drop checker around the tank to see that good distribution of CO2 is happening.
> Other's who have done this see green,yellow,dark green, in drop checker in different area's ,which indicates distribution problem as some area's are seeing more gas than other's.
> Does the gas come on a couple hour's before light's?
> Has the plant been in place at current location for some time?
> ...


I have moved the drop checker throughout the entirety of the tank, including right next to where the ludwigia glandulosa are. The drop checker has always been lime green. Also, the ludwigia plants do pearl every day-- bubbles can always be seen on the underside of the leaves. Plus, I can clearly see the CO2 mist getting to the plants.

The gas comes on two hours before the lights come on and goes off one hour before lights out.

The plants have been at the same spot for two months, and I know they are not acclimating anymore because they shed all their emersed leaves within the first two weeks.

The extra T5HO bulb has only been there for three days, so I know that's not the issue. The poor growth of the ludwigia glandulosa was persisting long before the added light.

I have since removed the third T5HO bulb and am once again running on 2x T5HO because algae are starting to develop.



aclaar877 said:


> Glandulosa is a much slower grower than Repens in my tank. I have some glandulosa stems that look like yours, and some getting bigger and a deeper red color. I have started dosing extra iron with my traces every other day and seen some improvement (1/4 tsp for 155 gallons). I've read more than one place that they will lose lower leaves - just put them behind hardscape or other plants, or top them and replant every so often. Give them time as well. Here is a photo of my tank before some trimming - I have some glandulosa as mid-ground plants. Repens is center-left, and the red plant center-right I believe is Ludwigia Ovalis - this surprised me with how big and red the leaves get. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204996545975696&set=p.10204996545975696&type=1&theater L. Ovalis is an option if glandulosa just doesn't work out in your tank. My best stems of glandulosa happen to be where CO2 flow is highest, so keep that in mind.





PortalMasteryRy said:


> Glandulosa is a very very slow growing plant. I have aromatica, rotala pearl, ammania sp bonsai and it is slowest among the group. One leaf section takes about about a week to fully grow. You will see it constantly growing new leaves though. I have it currently growing in front of my tank and it appears almost reddish pink.


The problem is not just slow growth. They are losing tons of leaves every day. I have to pick out of the circulation pumps, filter intake, surface skimmer, etc. Some of them are now down to almost bare stems.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

With extra light comes extra CO2. You can't add one without the other. Or else algae.

I'd add the light back and increase the CO2.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Some of the plants in your picture appear really healthy while some seem to be just dying randomly. I see what could possible be a potassium deficiency in some of the plants. If the plants are really yellow looking then it might need some iron too.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Where is the L. repens? I can't see it in any of the pictures.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Dont know if u got the ludwigia to grow but if u were sucessfull i would like a few clipings?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Personally, I think it might be that the part of your tank the plant is in might be lower light and thus making the plant unhappy. You have it in the back corner no?

I'd say add back the 3rd light, bump up co2, maybe switch the plant with another species in the tank so that the glandulousa gets more lighting.

Besides, as a slower growing stem I'd rather it be in the middle than in the back. But that's just me.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Try adding more phosphorus.

CO2 is actually the most toxic nutrient you can add to your tank. It's better to decrease the light and keep the CO2 the same than to try to increase both and risk gassing your fish.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Fishly said:


> Try adding more phosphorus.
> 
> CO2 is actually the most toxic nutrient you can add to your tank. It's better to decrease the light and keep the CO2 the same than to try to increase both and risk gassing your fish.



I mean that's true but to can also e smart about it at the same time. There are people who run tanks with way more co2 and par that are very vibrant tanks both in fish and plants.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

FYI:

Ludwigia in my tank is the first plant to let you know if you are deficient in any area. Pinholes appear very quickly if I am not dosing enough K (I dose a LOT of K), N and/or P deficiency causes them to eat their leaves from the tips, too low of light will just cause leaves to fall off the lower parts.

I dose well over EI levels now because they just keep demanding more as my tank becomes more densely planted. When I lowered my light for a few days once they got pissed and lost a bunch of lower leaves.

However, my L. Repens looks amazing at the tops.

You are not alone lol.

I would love it if you posted some pics of the leaves that fell off / some of the lower ones that are dying. Would be good to compare to what mine are up to. While I do not have glandulosa (I have repens) I think the comparison would be beneficial.


----------



## aclaar877 (Feb 19, 2014)

Chris, wondering if your L. Glandulosa has turned around at all, or is it still losing the lower leaves on a regular basis? If it's doing better, what have you changed?


----------

